# Parkowanie głowic na desktopie?

## Pryka

Witam wszystkich mam do was pytanie na temat dysku twardego.

Otóż wczoraj przyszedł do mnie nowy dodatkowy 1TB wolnej przestrzeni od Seagate, po montażu odruchowo sprawdziłem SMART i ku mojemu zdziwieniu producent do desktopowego dysku wepchał parkowanie głowic O_o które rośnie absurdalnie szybko bo nabiłem około 60 w parę godzin.

Złapałem się od razu za hdpram i wyłączyłem parkowanie za pomocą -B 255, opcje wrzuciłem sobie do /etc/conf.d/hdpram a sam program dodałem do skryptów starotwych co by nie robić małpiej roboty za każdym rebootem. Pod windowsem zrobiłem podobną operację, ale przy pomocy CrystalDiskInfo.

Przejdę jednak do meritum... potrzebne mi te parkowanie głowic na stacjonarnym kompie? Nie mogę zrozumieć tego kroku ze strony producenta, chęć wymuszenia szybszego zużycia twardziela czy co? Mało tego na forum Seagate panuje duża wrzawa i nie widać, żeby ktoś tym się specjalnie przejmował.

----------

## Jacekalex

Ja tam się nie znam, ale zdawało mi się, ze wyłącza się przez 

```
hdparm -B 254 /dev/sdX
```

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## Pryka

Zależy od dysku  :Smile: 

Mi dopiero 255 zwraca wynik, że APM jest wyłączone. 

Przy 254 parkuje około 10 razy dziennie  :Smile: 

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Zależy od dysku 
> 
> Mi dopiero 255 zwraca wynik, że APM jest wyłączone. 
> 
> Przy 254 parkuje około 10 razy dziennie 

 

Faktycznie, u mnie też wylączył przy 255.

254 pamiętam z dłuuuuggggiiiieeegggggoooo wątku o tym, jak to "Ubuntu niszczy dyski w laptopach" na pewnym forum.  :Cool: 

Ja mam dysk do pracy  24/7 w raid, i sam parkuję znacznie częściej od niego  :Wink: Last edited by Jacekalex on Wed Jul 11, 2012 5:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pryka

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Faktycznie, u mnie też wylączył przy 255.
> 
> 254 pamiętam z dłuuuuggggiiiieeegggggoooo wątku o tym, jak to "Ubuntu niszczy dyski w laptopach" na pewnym forum. 
> ...

 

Kto tego wątku nie zna?  :Very Happy:  Niszczycielski Ubuntu nadchodzi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jacekalex

Tu masz niezły wyklad na temat parametrów APM w hdparm:

http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=57149&start=620#p882287

----------

## Pryka

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Tu masz niezły wyklad na temat parametrów APM w hdparm:
> 
> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=57149&start=620#p882287

 

Nie no ja wiem od czego, po co i na co jest parkowanie głowic, APM czy Load Cycle Count, jak zwał tak zwał. Ale to ficzer laptopowy w celu zapewnienia bezpieczeństwa danych na dysku i samego dysku przed wstrząsami. Mianowicie chodzi o to, żeby głowica parkowała jak przy normalnym wyłączeniu dysku co w wypadku jakichś wstrząsów niweluje niebezpieczeństwo tego, że rąbnie o talerz i uszkodzi dane jak i sam twardziel.

Drugi aspekt też czystko laptopowy to zbicie temperatury, nie od dziś wiadomo, że jak coś nie pracuje to się i nie grzeje  :Razz: 

I trzecie to oszczędzanie energii w trakcie pracy na baterii.

PS. z tego co widzę, gość w tym temacie napisał to samo co ja  :Razz: 

Nikt jednak nie mówi, że to po prostu zarzyna dyski, gdy jest pozbawione samowoli firmeware'u, no i nie jestem w stanie zrozumieć na cholerę to w dysku stacjonarnym? Pierwszy raz się z czymś takim spotykam i dlatego pytam, bo może tutaj to ma jakieś inne, nowe zastosowanie?

----------

## Jacekalex

W stacjonarnym chodzi o "planowaną powtarzalność produktu", a w lapku na wstrząsy, używanie w pociągu, itp, lepiej wziąść SSD, i niech sobie głowica (w tym SSD) parkuje, ile dusza zapragnie  :Wink: Last edited by Jacekalex on Wed Jul 11, 2012 7:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pryka

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> W stacjonarnym chodzi o "planowaną powtarzalność produktu", a w lapku na wstrząsy, używanie w pociągu, itp, lepiej wziąść SSD, i niech sobie głowica parkuje, ile dusza zapragnie 

 

Tego to już się zdążyłem domyślić  :Very Happy:  miałem jednak płonną nadzieję, że parkowanie w stacjonarce jest do czego innego  :Sad:  Jak to powiadają, nadzieja matką głupich...

Co do SSD to póki co niema nawet czegoś takiego jak 1TB SSD chyba, że jakiś hybrydowy. A druga rzecz to cena, bo nawet 250GB kosztuje tyle co dobry komputer, że nie wspomnę już o tym, że głowica głowicą, ale ilość zapisy/odczyty są dalej wąskim gardłem SSD, i nie chodzi mi o prędkość a o fakt tego, że kupowanie takiego dysku do innych zastosowań niż instalacja systemu jest nieopłacalna. Zajeździł bym taki dysk w bardzo szybko gdyby służył mi do przechowywania danych.

----------

## Jacekalex

Dsyki są po to, zeby wytrzymały okres gwarancyjny i dały zarobić na dodaktownych pamięciach do backupu, a jak chcesz większego bezpieczeństwa, i przy okazji podzielić się zdjęciami Twoich panienek z internautami,  :Smile:  to sobie wykup konta i przestrzeń  na 3 największych chmurach obliczeniowych, i wpakuj do lapka np LTE za XXX miesięcznie.

To by było na tyle

 :Wink: 

----------

## Pryka

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Dsyki są po to, zeby wytrzymały okres gwarancyjny i dały zarobić na dodaktownych pamięciach do backupu, a jak chcesz większego bezpieczeństwa, i przy okazji podzielić się zdjęciami Twoich panienek z internautami,  to sobie wykup konta i przestrzeń  na 3 największych chmurach obliczeniowych, i wpakuj do lapka np LTE za XXX miesięcznie.
> 
> To by było na tyle
> 
> 

 

Pierdzielenie  :Smile:  Jeden Seagate przeżył u mnie 6 lat i działa dalej bardzo dobrze(u kogoś innego) obecnie pewnie dobija do 10  :Very Happy: , mój aktualny chodzi już ponad 4 lata, logi S.M.A.R.T idealne. 

Nowy zakup też podziała  :Very Happy: 

Zresztą nigdy niczego nie straciłem(odpukać) jeżeli chodzi o dane, więc chyba mam dość sprawny system backupu i bezpieczeństwa  :Very Happy: 

Nie to żebym nie znał zamiarów producentów, ale ich też da się oszukać, właśnie przez wyłączenie parkowania i inne tego typu pierdoły.

PS. LTE w w Polsce to tylko z nazwy jest ;D a chmurki mnie nie interesują, nigdy się nie przekonam do trzymania swoich danych "gdzieś"

PS2. Zresztą trochę offtopujemy bo mnie interesowało tylko parkowanie, a nie systemy backupu i przechowywania danych  :Very Happy:  Jak będę miał wątpliwości do tego co robię, to na pewno zapytam gdzieś zapytam ^^

Jakby nie było, to i tak fajnie się gadało  :Very Happy: 

EOT.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Quote:*   

> Pierdzielenie  Jeden Seagate przeżył u mnie 6 lat i działa dalej bardzo dobrze(u kogoś innego) obecnie pewnie dobija do 10 , mój aktualny chodzi już ponad 4 lata, logi S.M.A.R.T idealne.

 

Mój dyzio chodzi już 5 lat, i nie narzekam, smartmounttools nic stasznego w nim nie znajduje, ale dysk dyskowi nierówny, a znajomym już dyski siadały nawet na gwarancji, w rozmaitych robotach też widywalem niejedno z dyskami,  także jak chcesz oceniać cały świat po jednym czy dwóch  dyskach, to lepiej  poszukaj dobrego psychiatry.  :Smile: 

Ludzie dzielą się na dwie grupy: tych, co już robią backup, i tych, co będą robić backup.

Inna sprawa, ze w miarę, jak ludzie migrują na coraz mniejsze urządzenia, smartfony, palmtopy, ultrabooki i inne drobiazgi z pamięciami flash/ssd, to producenci twardzieli na tyle poczują to w końcu po kieszeni, że zaczną kombinować, żeby więcej zarobić, a w takich kombinacjach przeważnie cel uświęca środki.

To dla użyszkodników nic dobrego nie wróży.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Pryka

Ależ ja nie oceniam całego świata po kilku dyskach, po prostu demonizujesz trochę  :Smile:  bo jakby każdemu siadały zaraz po gwarancji to nikt by tego nie kupował tak naprawdę  :Smile:  Więc tendencja może jakaś i jest, ale nie przesadzałbym zbytnio  :Smile:  A sam się na różne cuda już napatrzyłem jeśli chodzi o twardziele, żeby daleko nie patrzeć to u kumpla padł napęd w pierwszym miesiącu użytkowania  :Very Happy: 

Co do backupu zgadzam się, wiadomo że to co cenne chronić trzeba, bo stać się może wszystko i to nawet nie z dyskiem.

Ano w dzisiejszym świecie każdy chce zarobić, i w sumie nic mnie nie zdziwi już  :Razz:  hm... chociaż głowice do drukarek droższe niż nowe drukarki z tymi samymi głowicami dalej są szokujące  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Pierdzielenie :) Jeden Seagate przeżył u mnie 6 lat i działa dalej bardzo dobrze(u kogoś innego) obecnie pewnie dobija do 10 :D, mój aktualny chodzi już ponad 4 lata, logi S.M.A.R.T idealne. 
> 
> Nowy zakup też podziała :D

 

Jakiś czas temu Seagate dawał 5 lat gwarancji na swoje dyski, później trzy lata, później dwa, a aktualnie większość modeli ma rok gwarancji. W zasadzie ciężko mi na tę firmę narzekać, bo mam cztery ich dyski, ale jak to ktoś powiedział „dostosowali gwarancję do jakości sprzętu”. (-;

----------

## Pryka

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *Pryka wrote:*   Pierdzielenie  Jeden Seagate przeżył u mnie 6 lat i działa dalej bardzo dobrze(u kogoś innego) obecnie pewnie dobija do 10 , mój aktualny chodzi już ponad 4 lata, logi S.M.A.R.T idealne. 
> 
> Nowy zakup też podziała  
> 
> Jakiś czas temu Seagate dawał 5 lat gwarancji na swoje dyski, później trzy lata, później dwa, a aktualnie większość modeli ma rok gwarancji. W zasadzie ciężko mi na tę firmę narzekać, bo mam cztery ich dyski, ale jak to ktoś powiedział „dostosowali gwarancję do jakości sprzętu”. (-;

 

Teraz 3/4 dysków ma roczną gwarancję czysty marketing. Bo praktycznie takie same modele z jakiejś z tyłka wziętej specjalnej linii, kosztują dwa razy tyle i mają dwa razy dłuższą gwarancję. Foras, forsa i jeszcze raz forsa. Zresztą sam fakt, że można dokupić za gotówkę dodatkowe 1-2 lata gwarancji mówi sam za siebie, i raczej nie o jakość tutaj się rozchodzi.

----------

